# couple duck calls



## steve bellinger (Mar 12, 2016)

one is rather peachie, and the other is from the wood i just got from @justallan . Next one of Allans wood will be dyed. I like this with just oil, but think it will really pop with a bit of color. O by the way the band on the BEB is blackwood.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 12, 2016)

very clean design nice callers for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Looking good Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice calls for sure.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2016)

Great lines. Great wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice looking calls Steve! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

